# a oneclickroot software



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello to all,, i have a g slate,, but dont know how to root it , or use Adb '' '' my computer always says' adb.ipp? Is missing?? -- so im willing to pay or donate money to help create a one button root kit  ''' -- anyone wanna join in?? I rooted my LG thrill and SGS skyrocket'' but this seems hard--- thanks....


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

You just want it rooted? Or... Bootloader unlocked too etc? I created a root zip... and a BL unlock zip... I could make a batch script or a linux script to do some of the work but since we cant "flash" the recovery yet a 1 click is kinda hard to manage... I could make a 1 click for a pre OTA device maybe... But who knows... I tell u what... I will personally either walk u thru it OR, do it for you via teamviewer.... Im here to do the best I can with the device but we still have limits I haven't overcome yet... Your call... You can donate to me if you want, I am doing the best I can for you guys... But it isn't required by any means... I wont ask for money from anyone to help them get where they wanna go with android.... That would be your call if you want to contribute. Either way I will personally help you... email me at [email protected] or gtalk at the same, twitter at ChiefzReloaded or join us in IRC at #g-slate on freenode... CR


----------



## Xi2Wiked (Jan 6, 2012)

The fastboot not working part is an easy fix, you need the whole adb setup located here http://www.mediafire.com/?liwet0bwc68rnuv which includes fastboot as well, just unzip it where you want it, hit shift + right click on mouse and choose to open a command prompt there.


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

First off!!!! I wanna thank you for all your hard work,you do on this tablet @chiefzreloaded......and I would like til root it..and install custom roms ..and would like USB host support .. boot loader unlocked? Yea sure why not.. oh thanks to @Xi2Wiked, I now have the cmd black window.... I gave it a try yesterday.. I manage to fastboot OEM unlock >> waiting for device..> device ready? @0.00 sec..? But when I fastboot CR-hacky-ect. Nothing happens on my tablet..? I might of missed a step or two.. ? So yes I would really appreciate your help, I will email you shortly after thus post. @chiefzreloaded


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

**update** I'm now rooted  woohoo!!!! ...I done it by myself :-D.. lol


----------



## Xi2Wiked (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats! Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

Hell yeaaaa.. thanks for pointing me in the right direction... but I think I have the old version of CR .. v4.0.1.4 ? How can I update that?? Also it say error when I try to make a backup nand??


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Please read the the thread: [Recovery] Clockworkmod 5.5.0.4









Also, our project page has many how-to's and is updated regularly. This site isn't updated often, so check there too.

http://code.google.com/p/lg-v909


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh OK thanks... I will check it out ASAP!!!!


----------

